# GAF TruSlate



## jamesfl

Anyone used the gaf TruSlate product? I've never seen or heard of it.

If you have used it, whats the labor rate per square?

One last question, does it meet florida miami-dade code?


Thanks

James


----------



## RooferJim

absolute crap !


----------



## Grumpy

Elk first made it and GAF bought ELK, now it's a gaf product. Someone even told me this product is part of the reason gaf bought elk... I doubt that. Anyways I have never used it but from what I can gather it's nothing more than a half piece of slate.


----------



## aussieroofer

as far as i can see the truslate system is basically the nu-lok roofing system that was developed in australia/ it looks like it has been tweaked for the US market. we have it here in ireland. whilst i havent used it , i believe architects are meant to like the system. it basically uses a hook system to hold the slate on a metal batton. the marketing angle is that you can achieve the slate look and use only half the amount of slates. they do this by sizing the slate like a tile and basically lay it like a tile too. using a bonding strip between the slate to carry away the water. 
i wont knock it till i try it but being a traditional slater i would opt for traditional methods. but you have to move with the times. if its a system taking off in america you may jump on board. i would have no problem using the system as it is backed by the manufacturer and it works.


----------



## RooferJim

It has no headlap at all and relies on a strip of plastic felt for its water tightness. Trust me it will not last long "in this climate anyway". GAF bought ELK for all its new factories and brand recognition in some parts of the country. A smart move for the tycoon Sam Haymen "owner of GAF".


----------



## BamBamm5144

Garbage. We were contracted to do a roof for a TV show. It turns out they wanted TruSlate. After arguing about it not bring the correct product for that type of home, we had to decline the job.

RooferJim, check out the actual install instructions. It will really make you mad.


----------



## aussieroofer

like i said boys. it looks like the nu lok system. i`m not completely sure. nu lok does have a headlap and uses a metal bonding strip. no wear and tear on those. how does it work with no headlap? the visible part of the tile must be sat on a larger base to make it water tight. nu-lok for me is a good system. it wouldnt be my preferred choice. give me a spec and i will fix to it. i wouldnt let personal opinion get in the way of a paying job.


----------



## Husker

*Wonderful roof*

I have had the truslate on for 5 years now. Love it. The moisture barrier beneath the slate is high density plastic. I live in a very harsh hot AND cold climate and at 5 years there is zero degradation in the plastic.

This roof will outlast the occupants of the house!


----------



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar

I have used both Tamko Lamarite & CertainTeed Symphony.

a 5 year old Lamarite project started to lose color, lucky it was only a small section of a larger project.
I have recommended switching to Symphony for the remaining 22 sq..


----------



## Roofing professional

We charge about $1300 per square with the ultimate Pledge


----------

